# scolopendra gigantea vs t.blondi



## ornata (Jun 26, 2007)

hello

maybe a little blitt childish question,

but what du you think


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 26, 2007)

i still bet on the pede lol


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree. The pede would come out on top with it's speed and quickness of the bite.


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 26, 2007)

T. blondi


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 26, 2007)

how big are each?  what conditions do they meet in?


if a pede rolled up on a tarantula's burrow my money would probably be on the tarantula cuz it would have a bit of an advantage, all things being equal


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 26, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> how big are each?  what conditions do they meet in?
> 
> 
> if a pede rolled up on a tarantula's burrow my money would probably be on the tarantula cuz it would have a bit of an advantage, all things being equal


i cant imagine anythign ever having an advantage over a Scolopendra that was as big as a gigantea wold be to a t blondi. I of course assume both are full grown.


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 28, 2007)

Ive never seen a hungry pede miss.....any contact and the head come's flippin around and TAG!!!!


I simply believe the pede has a superior design,it will never miss...Where a t has vulnerable side's.If its flanked,there's only so much movement to defend...so....in the long run,the pede every time...even if its snuck up on,the t will get nailed everytime.....

JMO


----------



## gunks (Jun 28, 2007)

There's actually a video of a gigantea taking out a tarantula on youtube...

..I dunno if it was a blondi though.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 28, 2007)

gunks said:


> There's actually a video of a gigantea taking out a tarantula on youtube...
> 
> ..I dunno if it was a blondi though.


it was a curlyhair


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jul 2, 2007)

....and a faked setup. My money is all down for the pede though, the strenght and fury of a hungry pede....oooh...

I'd give even more cred to a full grown De Haani or Mau Chau.


----------



## nissan480 (Jul 2, 2007)

My friend works for the railroad here in arizona and was constantly driving from yuma to tucson and phoenix....well,one time i hitched a ride to do some college partying up in tucson(a few years back) and on the way we stopped in a randon wash to use the restroom.So,where both pissin when my bud jump's back few feet and says wtf...I walk over and take a look and what do i see.......a scolopendra heros arizonensis with over a inch of its head burrowed into a 3 foot gopher snake.The snake was still alive just sittin there not knowing what to do,while this pede was eatin him alive...crazy

I had to tell this story,it still trips me out when i think about it.

and i second RottweilExpress post,watch out for them de hanni.

Any one remember the seen in platoon where the one soldier says he is not movin another inch....period!!!!Until Tom berenger tells the other guys to stick "that big mean centipede in his pants"...he fell back into line with a quickness,as would i,lol.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 2, 2007)

well i have seen 5-6" SHC pedes eat 5" LS A. hentzi before, was pretty odd
and i figgure that relates well to a 12-14" gigantea vs a 12" t. blondi


----------



## nissan480 (Jul 3, 2007)

owned


http://cabezaprieta.org/arthropod_page.php?id=2125

botton of page


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jul 3, 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## ragnew (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd have to put my money on the Sc. gigantea as well. Though that scrappin' would probably be better then King Kong vs. Godzilla!


----------



## James H (Jul 5, 2007)

I want to say that there is a National Geo. that shows a scolopendra sp. eating a tarantula of some type.  It has been several years since I have seen that documentary.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jul 6, 2007)

James H said:


> I want to say that there is a National Geo. that shows a scolopendra sp. eating a tarantula of some type.  It has been several years since I have seen that documentary.


Yes, a phony setup with a B. Albopilosum standing just standing on the ground wondering what's up.


----------



## Selenops (Aug 31, 2007)

That National Geographic clip is so staged and the fact the pede was allowed to take it's back.

The fact of the matter is, I've seen a G. rosea absolutely own a S. polymorpha in FACE TO FACE confrontation. Bear in mind these weren't my pets but I seen it live and in person. The T used it's first two pairs of legs to bat the S polymorpha's head and tail all around and pinned both ends to the ground while it quickly did the POUNCE and sunk the fangs into it's middle parts and the death took mere seconds. This is something back in my teens btw a friend's source of cruel amusement.

I think these guys (giant pedes and large-xlarge tarantulas) prey on each other. We don't know what the T. blondi is capable of in a FACE TO FACE confrontation. There are probably species of tarantulas that actually specialize in pede bashing and predation but we'll probably never know.


----------



## Ted (Aug 31, 2007)

i think a movie about freddy vs. jason would be cool.:clap: 
i wonder who would win?


----------



## Tony92 (Aug 31, 2007)

I have 8 blondis including a full grown female, very large indeed & a year ago I had a full grown female gigantea, so can give an honest opinion of the capability of these 2 powerful predators, from what I gathered from watching the gigantea, it is indeed a voracious catcher of prey but NO WHERE near as quick on the pounce as a blondi, I had 3 different sub species of  pedes here, all Scolopendra, gigantea (adult), subspinipes chinese (adult) & subspinipes barbados juvs, there was a definite difference in speed when watching the gigantea, no matter how long it went without food you could see a marked difference in movement compared to the other pedes, almost as though due to its large size it didn't have the flexibility & dexterity of the smaller pedes, dont get me wrong it was fast but not a patch on the pounce in the blink of an eye speed of a blondi, so......... in my opinion, it would be down to circumstances of the meet up, if the blondi was adult & in prime condition, i.e. not over plump so hungry & ready & the gigantea came head on towards the blondi, then the blondi would have the distinct advantage of detection of movement & size of possible prey, the pede would be suprised by the sudden flash of forward momentum of the spider, a blondi can inflict massive damage with the downward 1" long fangs & can inject huge amounts of venom, even if it bites the gigantea & releases due to suprise of prey coiling forward etc, the damage would be done.
 The only way I could see the gigantea coming out as the winner is if it approached from behind & suprised a well fed blondi before it could spin around & react, just my opinion folks after many, many hours of watching these absouloutely fantastic predators in action.................Tony


----------



## ChainsawMonkey (Aug 31, 2007)

Really it depends on who strikes first. One bite one kill.


----------



## Selenops (Aug 31, 2007)

ChainsawMonkey said:


> Really it depends on who strikes first. One bite one kill.


And the tarantula is not at a disadvantage they can spin on dime lightning fast and they are very strong themselves. I have seen this animal quickly smother the other and render it completely powerless always preternaturally aware every second where head and tail were located even before they were located there.


----------



## 324r350 (Aug 31, 2007)

ChainsawMonkey said:


> Really it depends on who strikes first. One bite one kill.


I thought most poisonous invertebrates have resistance to the poison of other invertebrates.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 31, 2007)

324r350 said:


> I thought most poisonous invertebrates have resistance to the poison of other invertebrates.


venomous  


My guess would be that you really can't pin it onto just one, I'm pretty sure multiple encounters would leave it at 50/50. Luck and natural ability both play a role in this I would say.


----------



## Selenops (Aug 31, 2007)

Many species can be immune to their species venom limitedly as there are always instances of cannibalizes.

Years ago, there was an article posted on invert hobbyist site linked to a scientific article on the study of Centruroides and it's venomous ability to ward being pounced on by B smithi with a hot needle delivery (or rather more specifically the study of B smithi's immunity to endemic Mexican scorpion venoms). Wish I could find that link but I believe the site is gone.

My final conclusion T Blondi if it doesn't react passively is capable packing and shipping it's own cat for overnight dead arrival.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm thinking since both can last a long time after a bite, if the T doesn't bite near the head, both would have a good chance of slowly dying of bites and venom.  But I've never had either one of those animals.  I know the local heros pedes have a natural fear of the local T's, but they will attack and eat a T too if it sizes up small enough.  Just experimenting around, I like Ts too.  Very common here and often show up in my house.


----------



## Selenops (Aug 31, 2007)

And the more passive aggressive individual will probably more likely succeed in being in greater danger than the aggressor too.

I don't know, the G rosea did a quick work on the S polymorpha easily under a minute and I've seen a birdeater on a nature documentary dispatch a lancehead viper very very quickly. Then again polymorpha is no gigantea!


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 1, 2007)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=102410

nuff said !


----------



## Selenops (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, seems both threads have run their course and wanted to close with I don't think Scolopendra rules the roost per se.

I witnessed 5" G. rosea eating 4"-5" S. polymorpha like wheaties several times. The "garden pest" became someone's eight-legged friend breakfast of champions.


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 2, 2007)

Selenops said:


> Oh yeah, seems both threads have run their course and wanted to close with I don't think Scolopendra rules the roost per se.
> 
> I witnessed 5" G. rosea eating 4"-5" S. polymorpha like wheaties several times. The "garden pest" became someone's eight-legged friend breakfast of champions.


yeah the differance is that a polymorpha is pretty much a wuss scolopendra. also , a 5" scolo will not be half the pede of a 7" one, so you get an 8-10 " any scolopendra and its much more pede compared to the ame LS T than they would be at 5". THe SHC eats T and the Ts eat them too but i have never seen a larger one back away form a T. Usually you see Ts eating smaller pedes(say 5" or so) and its the 7" and larger ones eating the Ts ...
there is a lot of differance in an inch of length on a scolopendra...


----------



## Selenops (Sep 7, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> yeah the differance is that a polymorpha is pretty much a wuss scolopendra. also , a 5" scolo will not be half the pede of a 7" one, so you get an 8-10 " any scolopendra and its much more pede compared to the ame LS T than they would be at 5". THe SHC eats T and the Ts eat them too but i have never seen a larger one back away form a T. Usually you see Ts eating smaller pedes(say 5" or so) and its the 7" and larger ones eating the Ts ...
> there is a lot of differance in an inch of length on a scolopendra...


*bump* 

That's true but a pouncing birdeater is no pushover either going to immediate work with both fore-pairs of legs and armed with large fangs capable of great mechanical damage assisted by venom/digestive fluids enough to handicap or paralyze the pedes deadlier body functions though the aft parts will be whipping around like crazy I know have held one in a pair of tweezers.


----------



## Melmoth (Sep 8, 2007)

Having owned both blondi and gigantea, in a head on situation, I 'd put my money on the blondi. Those one inch fangs can penetrate rock hard beetle's wing cases with no problem. It's sporting twin push daggers with a payload of potent venom. The gigantea is a formidable predator though. Never kept subspinipes to compare speed of attack though with gigantea.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 9, 2007)

Melmoth said:


> Having owned both blondi and gigantea, in a head on situation, I 'd put my money on the blondi. Those one inch fangs can penetrate rock hard beetle's wing cases with no problem. It's sporting twin push daggers with a payload of potent venom. The gigantea is a formidable predator though. Never kept subspinipes to compare speed of attack though with gigantea.


Alot of variables create would play a part in deciding a victor. Mainly for the T it is about venom potency, timing, excellent placed strike(s), and mechnical damage via fangs. A centipede can be a hard invert to put down. And one mod IIRC said he had a giant pede that whipped the aft parts around and eviscerated a mouse with it's terminal legs. That is another factor, that what is the centipede going to do with it's other weapons, seek purchase on the surrounding terrain and flora and perish or maybe inflict great damage on it's adversary and convince the T to let go.

For the centipede is it's speed, it's ability to deliver a bite from most any angle, very active hunter (via National Geographic revealed), and it's ability to use the full length of it's body as a weapon or restraint.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Sep 9, 2007)

Melmoth said:


> Never kept subspinipes to compare speed of attack though with gigantea.


In my opinion a full grown De haani or Mau chau is twice the predator. I've seen giganteas move and act, in fact they are very much handable as they are quite docile in temper. Compare some clips on youtube if you will, you'll see that a Gigantea almost slithers after the prey/mouse, but the De haani is a psychotic kaos of legs and jaws in a lighting part of a second.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 9, 2007)

RottweilExpress said:


> In my opinion a full grown De haani or Mau chau is twice the predator. I've seen giganteas move and act, in fact they are very much handable as they are quite docile in temper. Compare some clips on youtube if you will, you'll see that a Gigantea almost slithers after the prey/mouse, but the De haani is a psychotic kaos of legs and jaws in a lighting part of a second.


I have never had the pleasure of owning a S. gigantea by the time I was ready to pay the money the exportation were banned. 

But, yes, I have had various Asian Scolopendra, they're spastic and unpredictable, and ... scary. Only now what Asian tarantula can we fill in for the South American birdeater.... Haplopelma hainanum?

I have issues with this match up mainly due to the Haps tendency to give threat displays and strike at the air. But I have heard one secondhand account of a Hap running up an arm and biting someone multiple times. So that doesn't mean the spider wont instantly recognize the Scolopendra threat and deal with that more efficiently and seriously. Somebody already said they seen a Hap vs Sub action but I wished I could have seen it myself and studied it, maybe recognize something weak or wrong in how this particular example of cruel animal bloodsport was conducted (wrong in that I mean the Hap was disadvantaged by conditions or circumstances). Ya know, it's all about that thing called variables. 

Both Asian inverts have potent strong venoms!


----------



## RottweilExpress (Sep 9, 2007)

In my experience a T won't throw a threat pose unless it finds the prey too dangerous or overwhelming. I've never seen a T throw one at a roach, bing or small unless it was newly molted or in premolt, just wanting to be left alone. 

So I don't know, if the Haplo is hungry and still throws a pose, I guess that says pretty much...


----------



## Selenops (Sep 9, 2007)

I guess we'll never know but I have no doubts centipedes are a part of the Hap diet in the wilds.


----------



## thedude (Sep 10, 2007)

no doubt the pede man, if there hungry the will hunt it down burrow or not, i own a T.blondi and she only starts biting if your touch her repidiatly (she pulled my 10" forceps in with her) and the only thing ive seen true to there rep is that there big they hiss and kick hairs and there a bit fast

i also own 2 vietnamese giant centipede S. subpinipes (if i spelled that correct)
it takes down and chases down giant roches (B.giganteus and G.protentosa) 2 hopper mice one she cought in mid jump.. it's a flippin psycho when it comes to feeding
when it cought the mouse he used his hole body as a restraint

the 2nd one is smaller but it took down one crickte and had three other crickets crawl by it and she took them down to the ate them all one after the other


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Sep 10, 2007)

Selenops said:


> I have never had the pleasure of owning a S. gigantea by the time I was ready to pay the money the exportation were banned.
> 
> But, yes, I have had various Asian Scolopendra, they're spastic and unpredictable, and ... scary. Only now what Asian tarantula can we fill in for the South American birdeater.... Haplopelma hainanum?
> 
> ...


From what I recall, the Hap walked near the Sub, the Sub reacted a little by turning away, Hap threw up a very brief threat pose, then continued walking. It actually walked on top of the Sub, at which point the Sub spun around and bit into it. It was pretty much over then.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the description I can visualize that quite nicely.

The Hap could have had no appetite, well-fed and confined with a psychotic pede, for all intents and purposes it wasn't saying to the pede "Hey, Bud, let's party!" 

Why it walked on the pede boggles the mind, maybe something of truce, a passe with no intent to resort to unprovoked violence, or the Hap was too disoriented and distracted by the confinement. 

There could be multitudes of reasons.

But once a sub sinks it's fangs in just about any invert it's over with.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Sep 10, 2007)

A Burrower out of it's burrow is a lost soul. There's not much more to it really. Put the burrower in it's burrow and make the scolo enter.....*boom*


----------



## Selenops (Sep 10, 2007)

RottweilExpress said:


> A Burrower out of it's burrow is a lost soul. There's not much more to it really. Put the burrower in it's burrow and make the scolo enter <EDIT: kicking and screaming>.....*boom*


:evil:

I'd imagine if a Scolo came investigating the edge of my H hainanum's burrow my T is having a chilopoda stew.

If someone really wants to stage a fight between these animals make sure both animals are bringing a fight to the fight and not going to go on a stroll or flight or peaceful pardons or with handicaps and that in it self is a scientific anomaly because the environment, fortitude, and the actual act I don't feel can be carried out too simply and still hold any scientific merit and weight. Pitting praying mantises against one another or mongoose and cobra matches is popular in some cultures which are actually waged upon.

Look at the dog fighting epidemic here in the States and latest controversy surrounding Michael Vick.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a thread I posted both in the spider and scorpion forums...

Aggressive/Defensive: Properly Identifying Spider and Scorpion Behavior

because it applies to pedes too and semi-related to this topic. As far as staging fights as found on youtube.com yes it is very wrong way to conduct and propogate a hobby however please remember there's been reports of soldiers that served in Desert Storm or the current conflict having entertained themselves pitting scorpions, solifugids, and various other inverts against each other that had the misfortune of invading human habitat. But the former certainly dont follow under mature serious enthusiasts.


----------



## Pociemon (Sep 24, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=102410
> 
> nuff said !


It is a tottally unfair setup for the Blondi in this video. T´s are ambush predators mostly and pedes run down their food. Most T´s will be trying to escape the enclosure rather than fight. The blondi did not offer much resistence, it was trying to get out. No, put the pede in a place where the T feels at home and i dont think the outcome would be the same. My own big T. Apophysis attacks everything ferouciosly anything i put in there(normal food), but is much more defensive when out of her home. 

It is the same thing with all those crazy vids on youtube. They do the typical setup with a Emperor scorp and find a little rosea, it is almost fixed before it starts. Put a Blondi/apophysis in there instead and the scorp will be food. But they wont because they are to expensive to put at risk. Or if they really want a little competiive match then just change the rosie with a obt or lividium. 

And last, just dont do these fights, it serves no reason, it is only done because people are curios about how it goes.


----------



## pandinus (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll just say this of the current proposed fight, and all other proposed fights between bugs. it all comes down to one thing, and that is homefield advantage. the winner will almost always be the one whose home the battle occurs in. if the pede goes down the T's burrow, the T will win, because he has the defensive advantage, if the T wanders out into the forest, the pede stands to win. They are both relatively evenly matched when it comes down to the wire. The deciding factor will almost always be where the fight is held.

John


----------



## Selenops (Sep 24, 2007)

That is where biology comes, study the predatory behavior of a invertebrate predator in it's natural habitat. All of this is inconclusive.

And this animal bloodsport proves nothing but a spider without it's webs, a hornet without it's wings, a tiger without a fight. 

Ultimate cruelty is resigning a happy healthy pet to this fate. *see their puppy dog eyes*


----------



## nissan480 (Sep 25, 2007)

Im waitng for this "all viscous t attack on a centipede".LOL,sorry guys,no evidence.Ive seen a pede get crushed by a broom handle,total crushing of two tergite's....and i saw no loss of mobility.

I got a nine inch vietnamese who's always hungry!!!!!!!!!!!ALWAYS


----------



## nissan480 (Sep 25, 2007)

speaking of,oh.Ill make a new post.


----------



## Quixtar (Sep 26, 2007)

There's a new video:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=104521

S. gigantea vs. C. crawshayi and H. hercules


----------



## nissan480 (Sep 26, 2007)

Much better of a fight this time

Still no dead pede though

I guess you could count that as a win..If your using a point system like wrestling.Those were the only two pede vs t's where the t actually walked away.Thats how i see it as a win,it survived.

More respect for t's now though,no doubt.


----------



## Quixtar (Sep 26, 2007)

I would've liked to see a scorp/pede fight like in that short clip at the end. Looks like the scorp won that one.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 26, 2007)

It is my honest opinion, a giant pede would get owned by a H hainanum if the T is permitted to reside in it's burrow and be the aggressor or an aggressive hungry L parahybana pouncing on a pede. But I've said that enough already.


----------

